# Just joined AT from Hawaii



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Hawaiian (Oct 10, 2007)

*Aloha!*

Howzit Brah!
Welcome! Going to the Big Apple, eh? Have fun up there!
I'm from the Big Island, where are you? 
PM me, keep in touch!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ddc200. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here:shade:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcome: to AT!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:welcomesign:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT and to the great world of archery


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to the AT. I have found a wealth of info here, good luck!


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Wlecome to AT! See you at the range! :darkbeer:


----------



## SEPENS M. PIPER (Jul 14, 2008)

How's it going? 

Island archer is located on O'ahu for local archery supplies

which island are you on?


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

Howzit!
Welcome! Always great to meet fellow archers here in the islands. Have a great time on the mainland! By the way, I'm Hawaiian's daughter.


----------



## ddc200 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Honolulu*

Hey all, thanks for the warm welcome! I tried PMing Hawaiian, but it didn't go thru.

Yea, the tripto NYC couldn't come fast enough. Want to get my hands on my own bow. Babooze's will have to do for now though. haha...

Shoulder's still sore...going to have to make more rounds at 24 hr fitness and beef up this rotator cuff!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------

